# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Enhanced Athlete Ostramuscle Ostarine MK-2866 cutting log by experienced AAS user.

## MACHINE5150

Greetings everybody. It's been a while since i have posted on here. Read my other link for explanations as to where I've been.

This is going to be a log on my first ever use of SARMs . I plan on cutting 15lbs in the next 6 weeks. After the 6 weeks i will do a reevaluation and continue if needed. I took pics but I still trying to figure out how to upload them. They will be up shortly, however i still look pretty much like i do in my profile pic.

*Bio:*
Age: 32
Training for 15 of the past 18 years
(trained at least 4x a week every week for past 4 years, no supplements (i was in prison))

*AAS Experience:*
12yrs ago: 300mg deca /600mg test E 10 weeks in 2003 when i was 19 years old
11yrs ago: 400mg deca/800mg test E 10 weeks in 2004 when i was 20 years old
5yrs ago: 350mg tren e/600mg test E 10 weeks in 2011 when i was 28 years old
4yrs ago: 50mg tren a + 75mg test prop ED 4 weeks in 2012 at 28 years old (was incarcerated mid cycle)

*Current Measurements:*
As of February 27th, 2016
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 238.5lbs
LBM: 205.8lbs
Fat: 32.7lbs
BF: 13.7% (Pec=8, Abs=36, Scap=13.5, Bi=3, Iliac=11, Quad=14.5, Tri=5, Kidney=20, Calf=9)
Arms:18.5" Legs:27.5" Waist:42" Shoulders:54" Hips:39" Chest:49"

*Lifts:* 
Bench Press: 385lbs or 315lbs x 9 reps
Leg Press: 720lbs (540lbs x 10 or 600lbs x 6) 
Pull Ups: 15 (from dead hang, no swing)
Squat: ~405lbs?
Crossfit: Can complete 17 rounds of Christines in 20 min (5 pull ups, 10 puh ups, 15 squats) 

*Targets:*
I want to lose 3-4" off my waist which should happen if i lose about 10-15lbs. 
I assume i will lose some muscle. 
ultimately, I would like to be about 225lbs 8%BF. Total loss of 13.5lbs (-15.2lbs fat +1.7 lbs muscle)
If i end up at 220lbs and 8%BF, I be happy. Total loss of 18.5lbs (-15.1lbs fat & 3.4lbs muscle)

*SARM Cycle Info:*
*Enhanced Athlete Ostamuscle* Ostarine MK-2866 20mg per day in the morning for 6 weeks (INCREASED TO 30.60mg*)
*Enhanced Athlete Blue Ox Test Booster* 3 pills in the evening (contents per pill: Ashwaghanda 150mg, Tribulus Terrestris 200mg, Longjack(Tongkat Ali) 200mg, Stinging Nettle 100mg, Magnessium Asparate 300mg, Vitamin D3 1000iu, vitamin b12 200mcg, zinc monometheionine and asparate 20mg)
PCT: Nolvadex .. have arimidex on hand if needed

*Diet*
I will be using the slow carb diet with a deficit of 1000 calories. My usual caloric intake is about 3800 calories. I will be taking that down to 2800. Slow carb diet, for those of you that do not know means no white carbs, or anything that can be bleached white. In other words, no pasta, rice, bread, milk, potatoes etc.. beans are okay. no fruit. lots of veggies. I used this before and i liked it. It also encourages the use of black coffee post meal to quicken digestion and lower caloric intake. I get one cheat day a week.

*Training*
will train with weights 4x a week and do cardio 4-5x a week. I do not want to make this log too cluttered. If you want my training program i will post it later.


As previously stated, i have experience using steroids . This is my first time using SARMs. My life long friend is a professional competitive body builder and owner of Enhanced Athlete. He swears by the stuff and gave me some to try out. I will post every few days to update you as to the progress of my cycle. Please feel free to PM me or post a reply if you have any questions.

Wish me luck!!

----------


## MACHINE5150



----------


## MACHINE5150



----------


## MACHINE5150



----------


## MACHINE5150

Day 3 Update:

Today is day three. So far I do not feel any side effects. No head aches or bloating. I weigh about the same, although i was not expecting any difference in just 3 days. I am sleeping well and feel slightly more energetic.

I worked out twice Saturday (legs & chest) and once yesterday (did some Insanity). About to do some cross-fit right now.

Diet has been clean.. lots of meat and veggies. Only carbs is a little pineapple in my cottage cheese for breakfast.

I will update again in a few days.

----------


## MACHINE5150

UPDATE AFTER ONE WEEK:

Here are a couple photos

----------


## MACHINE5150

As you can see I have lost 3.1lbs so far. My previous pic was also taken sat am on an empty stomach. I weigh myself everyday and have seen the scale dip down as low as 234. I did not take a before pic of my BP/HR but it was 114/69 the day before i started.. so a slight rise of 11 points and 6 points.. so nothing major.. when I was on steroids , especially anadrol .. my BP shot up to like 160 over 120.. So this is obviously less dangerous.

As for strength and endurance.. Despite losing 3.1lbs, I have retained all of my strength (and therefore, theoretically, my muscles).

Yesterday I had one of the best chest workouts I have had in a while.. benching 275x12, 295x10, 315x8, 345x5.. supersetting db press w/ 100lb dbs and 30lb db flies 4 sets of 10/10reps.. the same with incline but 75lb db/30lb dbs. This is right on par with what I can normally do on a good day. Remember now that I am cutting... so maintaining strength while cutting fat is nearly unheard of. Usually, a 1000 cal deficit for 7 days would result in poor performance in the gym. This is not the case. i do notice that I am sweating more than I usually do, the pumps feel great too. I would equate Ostarine thus far somewhere on par with winny, anavar , or halo. Slightly milder of course, but it is still early days.

my typical diet has been.. 
*breakfast:*
1 cup cottage cheese w some blueberries
cup of black coffee
*snack:*
handful of almonds
*lunch*
8oz pork tenderloin
2 cup broccoli
*post workout*
protein shake
*dinner*
12oz tuna
8oz asparagus

i will calorie count on this later.. i gotta go

----------


## MACHINE5150

UPDATE:

Okay, I'm on day 19, feeling really good. I slipped on the diet a bit wed/thursday, and weighed in at 235.0 on Saturday.

I upped my dose to 40mg of Ostarine after reading a couple things about how those who are 220lbs or heavier should do 36.5 mg. Considering how cheap it is I figured why not.

I am pretty confident that i have lost 5-6lbs of fat and gained 2-3lbs of muscle. My Strength is 5-10% heavier than regular. i.e. 20lbs or so heavier on bench and 40+lbs on squats.. 100+lbs on Leg Press etc.. On Ab wheel i can do 5 sets of 30 versus 4 sets of 25 before.

I would compare the Ostarine to Anavar , or possibly dbol without the bloat. The pumps are great, strength is definitely noticeable. 

This is not like being on a traditional injectable steroid cycle like test or tren , but as a safe oral only alternative it is great.

I will keep you posted on my progress.

----------


## Mp859

I actually know the owner of this company. He makes very good money from his real job and invests it into bringing high quality supps to the market. I personally don't see much from sarms myself but many do. Following to see your results.

----------


## Mr.BB

You seem to be doing a great log, keep it up.

Dont lose your motivation, but your body fat calculation is quite off. Just means more fat to burn  :Smilie:

----------


## MACHINE5150

> You seem to be doing a great log, keep it up.
> 
> Dont lose your motivation, but your body fat calculation is quite off. Just means more fat to burn


Thank you for the positive praise.

Re the BF calculations, I thought so too, so i had it tested again by someone else, then again by someone else.. 13.7% was the highest (%12 the lowest).. The problem with the pictures you present is that different people carry weight in different ways. I have almost no fat on my limbs, it is all stored on my waist and upper back. When you look at the numbers, it is still 33lbs of fat. According to the pictures you provided, i would be around 20-25%.. which is 48-60lbs of fat.. There is no way in hell i have 60lbs of fat on me. The picture of the 20-25% BF guy is probably about where my waist is, but that guy is somewhere around 185lbs.. I have 50lbs more muscle than he does.. so he has 37-45lbs of fat at 20-25% and I have 33lbs of fat at 13.7%

I concede that I might be a little higher ~15-16%, my only point is that looks can be deceiving. Judging someones bodyfat simply by their abs can be as inaccurate as the electronic scales that claim to measure BF. This is especially true with someone that has a lot of muscle mass such as i do. 30lbs of fat will cover your abs regardless of how big/small your chest and shoulders are. But that extra muscle/weight in those areas can mean that your abs are still covered even though the total amount of fat on you is a lower percentage of your total body weight.

Again, thanks for the motivation. I will try to find a place that does water tank for the final test so we can see for sure.

-cheers

----------


## Mr.BB

The only accurate way of measuringbody fat is in a dexa scan.

This guy is 12.3%:

----------


## MACHINE5150

Well, if that guy is 12.5% then i am definitely not 13.7% lol.. Thats like an MRI basically. Doesn't look like they have one of those around in Sacramento. I'm gonna get a hydrostatic test and do the calipers again, so i can do side by side comparison. 


The goal is to lose some fat and lean out a bit while not losing too much muscle. Whether i am 13.7% and go down to 8-9% or i'm 20% and go down to 15-16% doesn't matter, as I am sure you would agree.

Thanks for the post, i'll definitely look into getting one of those done if i ever find a place that does it. Any idea how much they cost?

----------


## MACHINE5150

Okay, it's been a while since I have updated. 

*The good news* is that the Ostarine is very effective, and I am very pleased with its muscle building capabilities. My strength is through the roof. I am getting good pumps and I have plenty of energy. I am not experiencing the lethargy when doing cardio that came along with traditional steroids . No mood swings or anything of that nature. My strength is about 10-15% higher across all lifts. 

*The bad news* is that I am not losing weight at all, I am gaining it.. I have shot up to 240lbs. The only carbs I have eaten in the past 25 days is like three tortillas, a little sushi and that night i had a few slices of pizza. I think that maybe I am consuming too many nuts/fats or something. I need to get more focused on my diet. There is no question that I am adding muscle, but that was not my intention. I am doing 20-30 min of cardio 3-5 times a week. Maybe i need to step it up and do more, it's just tough to find the time. 

I did this slowcarb diet before and last time i lost 10lbs in the first 3 weeks.. The fact that i dropped and then went back up suggests to me that the Ostarine took a while to kick in and now that it has, it is packing on the pounds. I will take some measurements later to see if i lost anything around my waist, since that is my ultimate goal. When looking at myself in the mirror, i think i might have lost an inch.

----------


## MACHINE5150

> I actually know the owner of this company. He makes very good money from his real job and invests it into bringing high quality supps to the market. I personally don't see much from sarms myself but many do. Following to see your results.


Yeah, Ant is great, I've known him since I was a child.

Are you sure the SARMs you tried were real? I still like real steroids better, but SARMs are cheaper, legal, and some can be taken between cycles.

They didn't exist really 5 years ago, now they seem to be really popular. The ones he has definitely work. He has lab results he paid for from a third party lab

----------


## Mp859

> Yeah, Ant is great, I've known him since I was a child.


 That's crazy. Small world

----------


## MACHINE5150

Okay.. Sorry about the delay. Here is my update:

I still weigh in at around 235.0 - 236.0lbs. This is my fault however. I have been eating clean the past six weeks, but I have not been doing as much cardio as I should. I have avoided carbs almost entirely, but my fat intake is probably too high. I hate dieting. 

The good news is that my strength is through the roof. Theses are the changes in my lifts (using BodyBuildings 1RM Calculator):

Bench Press increased 23lbs (5.6%):
Was 315lbs x 9 reps = 409lbs Now 315lbs x 11 reps = 432lbs

Leg Press increased 100lbs (13.5%):
Was 630lbs x 6 reps = 740lbs Now 630lbs x 10 reps = 840lbs

Squat increased 67lbs (16.0%)
Was 315lbs x 10 reps = 420lbs Now 365lbs x 10 reps = 487lbs


This is amazing considering this was done with absolutely no other supplements besides Enhanced Athlete's Ostamuscle. By no supplements I mean nothing. No BCAAs, no creatine, nothing. I only had an occassional post-workout protein drink. I want to clarify that I upped my dose from what I thought to be 20mg (two capsules) to 40mg (4 capsules). However, after reading the independent lab analysis done by a U.S. company on behalf of Enhanced Athlete, I discovered that there was only 7.65mg of mk-2866 per capsule. This could either be due to fluctuations in the contents per capsule or more likely due to under dosing by the Chinese manufacturer. However, the good news is that I know for 100% sure that I am in fact taking real Ostarine. At less than $30 for 60 pills who cares if it is a little under dosed? The owner Anthony addressed this with his suppliers and future products should not have the same problem. My point is that I was taking 30.60mg (4 capsules x 7.65mg per capsule) for weeks 3-6. I have had absolutely no side effects at all. No anger issues, no bloating, no hair loss. Nothing. I had my BP checked again (i will post the pic here shortly) and it was 114/77. On 300mg of Test it would be 150/110 and I wouldn't see these kind of gains.

Now some might say that 30mg of Ostarine is dangerous and can cause liver issues, testosterone suppression, etc. etc. I am curious myself since I am acting as a human guinea pig That is why I got my blood work done. I had it checked last week and expect the results here in a couple days. 

In conclusion, I am extremely satisfied with my SARMs experience thus far. I did not lose the weight i wanted to, but that is my fault not the SARMs. If I was to guess I would say that I lost 5-7lbs of fat and gained 3-4lbs of muscle. I am in no hurry to recomp, so if it takes a few months rather than a few weeks, I have no problem with that. I believe that SARMs are a powerful tool in any bodybuilder's arsenal. I still like steroids because I like the pumps and increased libido etc that comes with them. However, I think that Ostarine and other SARMs can be used effectively in addition to any athlete's existing AAS supplementation plan. My theory is that using low doses of (10-20mg)Ostarine in a PCT can significantly increase the retention of gains while not preventing recovery. My bloodwork will reveal whether this is true or not.

I hope that this is informative and I will post bloodwork and the COA once I receive it and convert it to jpeg.

I will also be doing post cycle measurements, pictures, and body fat composition next week or the week after. 

I intend on continuing on Ostarine for another 2 weeks for a total of 8 weeks.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

I have been running ost 20 days and its working good and im doing a stack with non supressives and ive gotta say my sexual desires have lost some powers. It shouldnt and the studies i have seen tell it could be a bit supressive at week 8 or something. So watch out bro

----------


## MACHINE5150

i have clomid and nolvadex on hand just in case. I am taking Blue Ox, which is tribulis terrestris, long jack, stinging needle etc.. my sex drive is not where it should be, but it is not depressed. There is no problems "performing" so to speak (like with deca for some people). But it certainly is not the raging i wanna f*ck everything kinda urge you get with testosterone . I appreciate the heads up. I'm gonna come off this friday I think. I am curious as to how much strength I will lose.

----------


## MACHINE5150

Lab results are in:

----------


## MACHINE5150

Okay.. So Testosterone is extremely depressed. I already had low T.. I can't remember exactly where I was before, but i had it tested a few years ago and I remember it being at 300 something. But, 139 ng/dl is pathetic considering that the high range for a 19 year old girl is like 65. 

The other interesting factor is that my HDL is so high. I eat a lot of red meat, so again, this probably already was already pretty high. But it is reasonable to believe that Ostarine has had some negative effect. 

I am at the high range of normal for the liver enzymes AST and ALT. I have not had a drink of alcohol in 3+ years nor anything that would cause any undue strain on my liver. I did do a ton of drinking during my 20s though (as you do when you live in Ireland), so these levels are good as far as I am concerned. Having normal(ish) liver values when doing 30+ mg of Ostarine helps to disprove some skeptics who say that high levels damage your liver. This does not seem to be the case with me. 

Again, these results would be more helpful if I had done a test before i started. 

I still have to do body measurements and after pics etc. 

My next test is going to be with MK677 Growth Hormone and it's effects on IGF levels. But I am not sure when I am going to do that.

----------


## boisebeast

Wow that's quite a high level of suppression! That makes me a little weary about my own levels after 8 weeks of 15mg... Did you have your bloods done at the doctor's or through a private lab?

----------


## user567

He says he thinks he was at 300. So 300 to 139 is a high level of suppression?

Without a reference point we dont know





> Wow that's quite a high level of suppression! That makes me a little weary about my own levels after 8 weeks of 15mg... Did you have your bloods done at the doctor's or through a private lab?

----------


## MACHINE5150

> Wow that's quite a high level of suppression! That makes me a little weary about my own levels after 8 weeks of 15mg... Did you have your bloods done at the doctor's or through a private lab?


I did it through lab corp.. they have an office where you go to and the nurse draws your blood.. they are a national company. Only costs $150

I really wish that we had before cycle bloodwork because that would give us much more info. I already had low testosterone .. so 300 something to 139 is bad, but not horrible. The question is.. if i had normal test of say 800.. would it still have gone down to 139.. or would it just have dropped to 500 something and still be in an acceptable range.

One thing that this does prove is that the Blue Ox Test Booster does not work that well. Althoguh i did not take it the day before or the day of my blood test, so that could also play a part since that herbal stuff has such a short half life.

As with most experiments, whenever you answer one question, two more arise.

At least we know that there is little/no liver damage at higher levels. The test and hdl levels can easily be brought back into check. Liver damage is much more concerning to me. And this at least proves that it is not a major issue after 5 weeks of high dosages of Ostarine.

----------


## reed9driver

That test booster boosts your free test which looks like it was HIGH. I think that is what is supposed to happen. Test serum levels should not be affected by free test boosters. Right? 
I am 42 and sure I have low T, but don't really want to cycle but my strength is way down from years ago even though I workout 4-5 times a week, eat a high protein diet, etc. I have been looking at sarms or some prohormones. I may give Osta a try. Thanks for posting your experience.

----------


## MACHINE5150

Okay, 2 week post cycle update.. 

I have not lost any strength really.. I do not have the major pumps i was getting before, but no major strength or size lost. I still weigh in at 235. I am running PCT of Nolvadex 50mg & Clomid 100mg ED. I am sure that has some to do with my gains retention. I only took PCT because my levels were so low. I will get blood work done in a couple weeks to see where my test levels are. I don't want the clomid to givve me artificially high numbers, so i want to wait two weeks after pct. I will stop PCT next week. short, 3 week only pct.. but I was only on for 6 weeks, and only 4 of those were at high dosages.

As for the free test vs the serum test. I looked into this and it seems that the Test Boosters do affect free test not serum test, and that was high. However, they do not seem to kick start natural test production much. You need clomid/nolva for that. So as a free test booster, blue ox is decent, but in my case i still need something stronger.

Again, my testosterone levels were already low.. like 300 or so last time i checked 5 years ago. So the ostarine could have had no effect on my test levels. We will see if they are up significantly in a few weeks once everything is out of my system. If so, then it is reasonable to assume the ostarine reduced my levels. If the levels are still low then it means i need to get some TRT  :Wink:

----------


## InternalFire

need to put down my eye on this and read, nice log man. will follow along

----------


## bowly

good post machine

139 is low ..before jumping to trt let your body recover completely..finish the pct and give sometime off..

like few have mentioned gw is good during pct..takes care of cholesterol ratio as well..

clomid will do wonders for recovery..tamox increases test by 140 percent but also reduces igf..so go wisely with tamox..add daa at good doses





> I did it through lab corp.. they have an office where you go to and the nurse draws your blood.. they are a national company. Only costs $150
> 
> I really wish that we had before cycle bloodwork because that would give us much more info. I already had low testosterone .. so 300 something to 139 is bad, but not horrible. The question is.. if i had normal test of say 800.. would it still have gone down to 139.. or would it just have dropped to 500 something and still be in an acceptable range.
> 
> One thing that this does prove is that the Blue Ox Test Booster does not work that well. Althoguh i did not take it the day before or the day of my blood test, so that could also play a part since that herbal stuff has such a short half life.
> 
> As with most experiments, whenever you answer one question, two more arise.
> 
> At least we know that there is little/no liver damage at higher levels. The test and hdl levels can easily be brought back into check. Liver damage is much more concerning to me. And this at least proves that it is not a major issue after 5 weeks of high dosages of Ostarine.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Okay.. So Testosterone is extremely depressed. I already had low T.. I can't remember exactly where I was before, but i had it tested a few years ago and I remember it being at 300 something. But, 139 ng/dl is pathetic considering that the high range for a 19 year old girl is like 65.
> 
> The other interesting factor is that my HDL is so high. I eat a lot of red meat, so again, this probably already was already pretty high. But it is reasonable to believe that Ostarine has had some negative effect.
> 
> I am at the high range of normal for the liver enzymes AST and ALT. I have not had a drink of alcohol in 3+ years nor anything that would cause any undue strain on my liver. I did do a ton of drinking during my 20s though (as you do when you live in Ireland), so these levels are good as far as I am concerned. Having normal(ish) liver values when doing 30+ mg of Ostarine helps to disprove some skeptics who say that high levels damage your liver. This does not seem to be the case with me.
> 
> Again, these results would be more helpful if I had done a test before i started.
> 
> I still have to do body measurements and after pics etc.
> ...


Your hdl is not high. Its low and thats bad an dangerous and the only cons that follows sarms . I feel the same suppression aswell, but thats not dangerous. Never seen that high test before and that low total. Didnt know boosters did that. I thought all they did was raising test by inheriting dht conversion which make you worse cause dht is much more potent and 4 times more anabolic than test. Maybe your free test is high because of this too.
But do you not feel sleepy? I do even if I run a bunch of other energizers. But rad seemed to cure it. Never the less. What matters is the free test. Body cannot use anything Else. But there is also something called bioavaileble test. I hope a vet or some one could explain that high free test and that low total. I just cant believe a stupid testobooster did all that.

----------


## MACHINE5150

> good post machine
> 
> 139 is low ..before jumping to trt let your body recover completely..finish the pct and give sometime off..
> 
> like few have mentioned gw is good during pct..takes care of cholesterol ratio as well..
> 
> clomid will do wonders for recovery..tamox increases test by 140 percent but also reduces igf..so go wisely with tamox..add daa at good doses


I did a two week PCT of Clomid 100mg and nolvadex 50mg ED.. Only two weeks cause i was only "on" for six.. I finished that nearly a month ago and came off everything for a month. I then started MK677 for about a week and got my bloodwork done last friday. I will post once i recieve the results.. probably another couple days. 

I am interested to see where my levels are now, but the MK677 might skew things a bit. I did the MK677 because my friend said he would pay for my blood tests if i did it to see if IGF levels go up..

----------


## Mr.BB

Regarding the bloodwork posted:

You guys didnt realize that whats high in testosterone is the "% free testosterone", it is explained because although the actual figure of free test is low (still in range but low) the percentage of free testosterone is high because the total testosterone is really low. It just means that you are shut down.
Real bad cholesterol, although ost has a part of responsibility in this your diet also leads to this, it is what happens when you eat a lot of saturated fats and no vegetables.

----------


## MACHINE5150

The long awaited bloodwork is here.... i am gonig to post the images and comment in a separate post cause i want to make sure they show up properly first:

----------


## MACHINE5150

hopefully they show up a little bigger here...

----------


## MACHINE5150

Okay, so first thing first.. The first test was while on 40mg of Ostarine. About a week after that test i discontinued the Ostarine and ran 66mg of clomid and 66mg of nolvadex ED for two weeks. That was completed over four weeks ago.. Since then, I started the MK677 about a week before this most recent test was done.

Soo... now to my thoguhts.

*NEGATIVES:* The Ostarine obviously had a severe increase in my Cholesterol and shut down my test levels. As you can see my Testosterone levels afterwards are 511, which is normal, and while on was 139. Assuming that my before levels were the same as my after levels, (of which we have no proof because i did not do a before test) there is significant shut down. My LDL cholesterol was also about 50% higher, and HDL was 35% lower while on Ostarine. This assumes no adverse affect from the MK677 i was on for the second lab test. So, this leads me to believe that Ostarine does have adverse affect on cholesterol and most certainly can shut you down, at least at higher dosages.

*POSITIVES:* Coming from a backGround of using steroids , I believe that Ostarine does have a place in the BB community. I think that it is a good starter for those who are shy of needles and/or looking for a legal means of gaining a competitive edge. Although i was shut down temporarrily and my cholesterol was a little high while on, I recovered completely after just a two week PCT. To me, this means that short 6 week blast cycles of Ostarine are a safe and effective way to put on a couple pounds of muscle or assist in retaining muscle while leaning out. What I like the most about it is that I kept 100% of my gains.. This has never happened for me in any of my four previous steroid cycles. For the price, I think it is a good option. 

Originally i thought that ostarine would be good to run between cycles. I no longer believe that due to the shut down.. Although, if i was on TRT I would most certainly run it between cycles, cause you are already shut down anyways.

*I give this stuff a thumbs up, but only if followed with a modest PCT.*

----------


## Mr.BB

You should have waited at least 6 weeks for the bloodwork, clomid has long half life and it is for sure still stimulating test production, so you only know if you recovered after clomid is out of your system.

You should have tested LH and FSH.

Were you fasted? Your glucose is high, if you were fasted might mean you are developing metabolic syndrome, which will end in diabetes.

Your kidneys are also with a bit of stress, drink more water and reduce salt, also you are probably ingesting too much protein and saturated fat.

----------


## Mp859

Your cholesterol is influenced much more by a poor diet. High in sugars and saturated fats.

----------


## gymffiti

> The only accurate way of measuringbody fat is in a dexa scan.
> 
> This guy is 12.3%:


VERY interesting re skeletal weight and density

Cartman was right!

----------

